# certifications



## nicholas jones (Apr 3, 2013)

I recently purchased a german shepherd from vom mystikal haus. I received my puppy at 10 weeks and paid for him to have full akc certification. He has been an absolute joy, however, I have still not received his akc certification. I have tried numerous times to contact Jennifer Thompson at vom mystical haus, both by cell phone and email but have received no response. Any ideas on how I can get this paper work. I am also contemplating calling american express and having the payment revoked.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

phone the breeder and have them provide you with the AKC numbers of the sire and of the dam. That is your information .
She may have just posted a litter registration . This takes time. Then she may transfer the dog directly to your name . This takes time.


----------



## nicholas jones (Apr 3, 2013)

Problem is breeder won't answer. Generally what type of time length are we looking at because its been 8 weeks since I have had him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

